# The Official "Post Your Gaming Setup" a.k.a. show your shit off =P



## Donkey Show (Nov 24, 2006)

Still in my room, this be where the lo-def gaming goes. XD





I'll add more pics of my Wii shizzle after me and the homies are done playing today. 

EDIT:  Also, when you post your pics, provide some specs with the following format so it'll make it easier to compare and perhaps help people if they want to purchase the same thing.

*How I watch my shizzle:*
Viewsonic 22" VX2235WM Widescreen Monitor (HD)
54" Sony Wega TV
*
What I game on:*
XBOX 360 Premium icy edition XD
- WiFi adapter
- one wireless and one wired controller
- one wireless headset
Nintendo Wii
- two wii-motes w/ two nunchucks and two classic controllers
Computer
- Athlon 64XP 3700+
- Radeon X1600XT 512MB dual display w/ 22" and 17" lcd monitors
- 2 GB RAM
- blah blah blah
not shown
- PS2, Gamecube, DS Lite, N64, SNES, PS1, NES

*What makes my ears bleed happiness:*(if applicable)
-  routed through a Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS Platinum Pro sound card
- Panasonic 5.1 DVD surround sound system


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 24, 2006)

nice setup : 

so tempted to show up my shiznit  ... will do that now .. *runs off*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 24, 2006)

nice tequila bottle, my setup is whack, u have a media console thingy?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 24, 2006)

Sneak KING


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 24, 2006)

You best be a woman, with that Hamtaro thing...or you are a yaoi-man of yaoi-men!

Sneak King ftmfw


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 24, 2006)

Hamtaro is the shit, you can't deny that mothafucka.  German Happy Meal ftw.

And yes, Sneak King is GOTC.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 24, 2006)

Donkey you be posting on the xbox Forums? The xbox forum has the same thing that you just started. Am just wondering.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 24, 2006)

No, I post on neogaf, which had one for the longest time. XD


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 24, 2006)

I see a few throwback consoles.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 24, 2006)

@BeathemDown: HERETIC!!!!!!!!! Sega saturn OWNS your soul..

more of my pride:





and finally:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shepard (Nov 24, 2006)

^^ Lol, classics FTW
And is that Pr0n on the left side on the desk photo? it better not be or else... 

I'll tell yer daddy


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 24, 2006)

Dante said:


> ^^ Lol, classics FTW
> And is that Pr0n on the left side on the desk photo? it better not be or else...
> 
> I'll tell yer daddy



maxim calendar FTW LOL

i think i have the original suikoden on some of my messes, i hope i can dig it up....

i also had seiken den(whatever... secret of mana 3).. on the super famicom... original ... sadly i lend it ... never saw it again


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 24, 2006)

I use to be a sega fan. Nintendo's only compeititon at the time,until an Empire called sony overthrew Nintendo.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2006)

Ima post mine tomorrow ^_^


----------



## Rise_Clash (Nov 25, 2006)

PSX baby!

Read it and weep.  Or just look at it.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 25, 2006)

^ sweet jesus  how much did that thing last on the market??????


----------



## Cy (Nov 25, 2006)

Kami-Sama said:


> this is the gamming setup:



You know whats scary? We used to have pretty much the exact same thing. Different TV, but dvd player in the same spot (I think its the same dvd player, even), game cube and PS1 in the same spot, and the TV in the same spot as yours, and a VCR on the bottem shelf, so it was mostly the same. Of course its different now, but thats pretty scary looking at someone else's setup and seeing it 80% the same as my old one.

And the shelving unit thing is the exact same.

As for my current set up.. I had a pic on my laptop, but it exploded on Monday. Pretty much I have a TV with a PS2 and my laptop in my room.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 25, 2006)

Rise_Clash said:


> PSX baby!
> 
> Read it and weep.  Or just look at it.



Did your wallet weep when you bought that thing too? XD


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 25, 2006)

Phalanx Lord said:


> You know whats scary? We used to have pretty much the exact same thing. Different TV, but dvd player in the same spot (I think its the same dvd player, even), game cube and PS1 in the same spot, and the TV in the same spot as yours, and a VCR on the bottem shelf, so it was mostly the same. Of course its different now, but thats pretty scary looking at someone else's setup and seeing it 80% the same as my old one.
> 
> And the shelving unit thing is the exact same.
> 
> As for my current set up.. I had a pic on my laptop, but it exploded on Monday. Pretty much I have a TV with a PS2 and my laptop in my room.



Well my dvd player is a toshiba SD-4980 (the internet hates it, but it plays divx and has HDMI, so fuck the internet reviewers and so far it has been a good boy) 

it is not that surprising having the same setup, i tried to order them by brand but the size of the ps1 and ps2 didn't let me put them in the same space.

you should post yours...we have to keep this thread alive 

@DS: it seems that you have the same computer speakers as i do... but i didn't know they came in a 2 pack :S


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 25, 2006)

Are yours Logitech 5.1's?  They seem to be all the rage recently. XD

I'll tell you what, I'll list my specs for all that jazz so we can easily compare.  In fact, I will make it mandatory.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 25, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Are yours Logitech 5.1's?  They seem to be all the rage recently. XD
> 
> I'll tell you what, I'll list my specs for all that jazz so we can easily compare.  In fact, I will make it mandatory.



yea... they are quite popular for some odd reason... the sad thing is that since i switched to mac... i have to buy an adapter to connect all the speakers.... since it only has one audio output....

also you have the Red SG controller  i can't wait to get my copy of GH2 when i finish with FFXII...

i also had the dual monitor setting (which is awsome for watching porn and browsing at the same time), but since my vid card died on me i had to let go for a long time... i hope to go back soon 

edit: nice... make the template for the specs and we go on from there... and like randy marsh said: "IT'S ON!!!"


----------



## Geetay (Nov 25, 2006)

I just pimped out all of my Xbox 360 controllers, so I'll be taking some pictures of my setup later and then post it here.


----------



## Kayo (Nov 25, 2006)

I took those photos from my mobile phone cam so the quality isnt that good.

My room:


My smexy pc:


Yes you guys gaming setup pwns mine because I gave away my old consoles :/


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 25, 2006)

you gave away or sold your consoles........? 

for some odd reason i never made it to the neon on the side of the pc craze


----------



## Kayo (Nov 25, 2006)

I gave away all my old school ones (sega etc.) and have my playstation in the basement


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 25, 2006)

OK, updated the first page with my specs and shit.  And all my old consoles are in my storage.  I would never sell those babies. XD


----------



## Cy (Nov 25, 2006)

Kami-Sama said:


> Well my dvd player is a toshiba SD-4980 (the internet hates it, but it plays divx and has HDMI, so fuck the internet reviewers and so far it has been a good boy)
> 
> it is not that surprising having the same setup, i tried to order them by brand but the size of the ps1 and ps2 didn't let me put them in the same space.
> 
> ...



Ah. My dvd player is different, but it still plays AVI, which is nice.

I'd post my set up, but, as I said, it was on my computer, which exploded, and so I'm now missing half my set-up. I'm currently on my parent's computer.


----------



## Rise_Clash (Nov 25, 2006)

Well, my wallet cried, but it's worth it as I saved up for a long time.  Don't worry I had spare tissues.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't have any of these fancy digital cameras and whatever, but I can say that my arrangement looks a lot like Kami-Sama's. Complete with futon and widescreen television.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 25, 2006)

^ a girl's gamming room ??? looking a lot like mine????

this i must see


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

lol....this thread is old but ah well.

here's my console setup


and my pc setup


btw, kami-sama, we have the same desk. isnt that so weird?


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't have the luxuries of a solid gaming setup, due to annoying little brothers  The game consoles are usually in the most random places, and change locations constantly.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 2, 2007)

My Gaming Setup...



I got a Dreamcast and a Genesis in another room because there was no room for it here and they get hardly played anyways.


----------



## Akira (Jan 2, 2007)

How much did that tv cost?!?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 2, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> lol....this thread is old but ah well.
> 
> here's my console setup
> 
> ...



jesus christ monkey balls 

it is the same desk.

so many good tv.s here. 

as for dragon....damn.... just....damn.....


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 2, 2007)

Jackass_24_7 said:


> How much did that tv cost?!?



looks like the upgraded version of my tv. if im right, then a new sony 60in LCD should run you about 2500 i think. and he's got the ps3 as well...

what i find odd is that by judging from his setup, a ps3 wouldnt look as well in my setup as well as i thought it would....ah well. the 360 is serving me fine


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

PSP Collection *Got about 6-7 games missing.*

*Spoiler*: __ 








PS3 Collection *Small and exclude Viva and FF11 *


360 Games *Two on my XBOX 360 and one out.* 


DS Games *None missing on this one* 


Last Gen Games *Missing atleast 20+ but it's all good, someone has em * 

*Spoiler*: __ 








And i'll show you 360 and PS3 on the next post.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

That's my PS3-XBOX 360, see they love each othere  

No Wii yet, but it'll be joining them at the end of the year. TV picture I'll show you when i get time to take more pictures.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 12, 2007)

Jesus christ man......

and i thought i went overboard when i bought the mac


----------



## ifira (Feb 12, 2007)

one thing u guys have in common is that. your ROOMs are Messssssy! XD will show off my stuffs someday >_<


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 13, 2007)

holy shit crazy, uve got more games in the lastgen section than i have of all my consoles including PC....shit


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2007)

Hehe i love games  If i showed you my manga section, that's like 150+ manga's and then comics which is about 70 books but like 3-6 volume in each. Also got lots of cds but not as many as i would of hoped to have. This is the price to pay when i have barely any movies, i think i got a total of 8-10 movies on dvd


----------



## Akira (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm so jealous of Crazy's enormous collection it isnt even funny ...


----------



## Slips (Feb 13, 2007)

Just grabbed a quick pic via the phone

Its big becuase I couldnt be arsed to resize it



That be the 360 area the couple of dvd's you see on the right is where all the games lie

I'll prob get round to getting the PC up later as its in another room


----------



## little nin (Feb 13, 2007)

when i get something to take a pic with ill take a pic 

damn crazy that's alot of games >_>


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah but it's never enough. I need back my God of war, i can't find it


----------



## little nin (Feb 13, 2007)

you shouldve got ur ps2 chipped, would save lots of money


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2007)

Nah for games i keep it legal. Not animes? Not so much


----------



## little nin (Feb 13, 2007)

but why keep it legal? 

so much money to be saved


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2007)

Cause i know when you work on something you wanna get paid for it. So they worked on this game, ima pay for it.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

I WANNA SEE MORE SET-UPS!


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 14, 2007)

lol. i had my comp with vista setup on my 60in with half-life 2 running. u wanna see that? its basically the same thing though. i will be getting a new tv soon so i dunno...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

yes!!! anything


----------



## Zenou (Feb 14, 2007)

Zomg, here's mine:


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice Nice, so many damn systems


----------



## Wrathchild (Feb 14, 2007)

That's what she said.:amazed


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

Lol nice punchline. Your room so clean....do you clean your room?


----------



## slimscane (Feb 14, 2007)

I am not jealous of any of all of your guys' nice stuff  Especially not DS' chrome 360 or Crazy's game collection 

I would like to take a picture, but there are problems with that, a) I live in a dorm with my PC, b) I go home on the weekend to game with 360 and Wii on my brothers HDTV b-1) it is my brothers room, which is gross, c) I (and by I, I mean my family) have alot of gaming systems, but they aren't consolidated (NES, SNES, PS1, N64, Xbox, NGC, 360, Wii -- side note -- I had a PS2, my brother and his worthless girlfriend broke up [he was dumped] and she left that PS2 at my house = my new PS2, but then several months later she calls and wants it back, and my fat jerk brother gives her _my_ PS2, that I _earned_ by putting up with her -- my roommate at college has a dreamcast that he is literally going to _give_ me in 1 week after he goes home to visit, win win win, I am stoked -- end side note -- not to mention handhelds, which (also cumulative) are GBP, GBC, Game Gear, GBA, GBASP, 2 DS, and a GBM. But it would be near impossible to photograph all of that, seriously. But, maybe I will clean up sometime and try.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2007)

^Damn, and it sounds like you really did earn that ps2, so sorry


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 15, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I am not jealous of any of all of your guys' nice stuff  Especially not DS' chrome 360 or Crazy's game collection


LOL, don't hate, don't hate. XD

I actually got a new setup with my new PS3, so I'll take a pic of that when I get the chance.


----------



## slimscane (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for your condolences crazymtf, no thanks to captain heartless richer DS   You probably _bought_ your score on GW, didn't you?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2007)

slime you will hate me when you see the HD monitor i am playing off of with my 360 just a foot away! though its quite messy, hence us college peeps hardly clean lol.

still waiting for a blue dragon faceplate!


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 15, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Zomg, here's mine:



shit, that's like every system. i think the only systems u dont have are like SNES, Genesis, game gear, gameboy pocket, etc...

@crazy, i'll post pics of it later. im tired and feel like shit right now...lol


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> shit, that's like every system. i think the only systems u dont have are like SNES, Genesis, game gear, gameboy pocket, etc...
> 
> @crazy, i'll post pics of it later. im tired and feel like shit right now...lol



Ok, i still have to post my tv


----------



## Zenou (Feb 16, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> shit, that's like every system. i think the only systems u dont have are like SNES, Genesis, game gear, gameboy pocket, etc...
> 
> @crazy, i'll post pics of it later. im tired and feel like shit right now...lol



Yep, and those older systems are covered by the Wii/360/PS3 (virtual console etc) or emulators.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 16, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Zomg, here's mine:



You got the same tv as me, :amazed is that a toshiba 30"?

and damn again... 

btw do you have any SS controllers to spare ?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 18, 2007)

aight, i'm getting a new tv. i dunno when it'll get ordered. but currently, we're set on a Sony GRand Wega SXRD XBR 70in LCD tv.

Vista Editions

hopefully we get it. hehe


----------



## Akira (Feb 19, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking Staradderdragoon, where the hell do you get all this money from! I'm so jealous!


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 19, 2007)

well, i guess its not fair to say me. but my parents are buying it. it happens though that i'm the only one that uses the HDTV so it'll be good. my dad got a promotion after transferring back early (we sold our other big screen after planning on moving to HK, but we dont have to move anymore). but yeah. there you go.


----------



## TagZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Cool setups, i think i've seen your setup on another site Donkey Show. I'll try post mine tommorrow.


----------



## Happosii (Feb 19, 2007)

Ok here is my setup first is my tv with my 360 and ps2 slim.



Now here be my computer, to bad hte flash drowned out the blue lights  


Now my whole desktop, eventuyaly ill get a new desk sometime in the summer but for now i gotta use this thing. 



That would be it, i got a few games here and there but nothing to special, really dont have much tiem for games anymore


----------



## Altron (Feb 19, 2007)

Most of stuff

GBA (Wide Version)

games

Golden sun 1-2
fire emblem the sacred stones

PS2 (Slim Version)

Games:

-Dynasty Warriors 3
-Medal Of Honor Frontline
-Genji Dawn of the samurai
-Onimusha 3
-GT 3
-God Of War

Neo Geo Pocket

-Garfield

GBP (Game boy pocket)

-Pokemon Red - Gold

Toshiba Satellite A105 Laptop

-Warhammer 40k Dawn of war, and dark crusade
-Warcraft III
-RTW (Rome total war)
-Wow
-Call of duty

will post room pics and more tommorrow


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 19, 2007)

My most recent addition is my new hugeass 32" LCD HDTV/Monitor on my desk.  Notice my wii there...it's still waiting to be sent out for a repair ;_;  It's so crippled *sob*



And here is my gaming area....with a smaller tv 20" but it's still really nice : D.  I would use the LCD HDTV, but I want dual monitors right now.  They rock, especially for WoW and internet at the same time.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2007)

^WAIT< where you get ichigo? I see this ichigo model, where can i obtain one?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 20, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> My most recent addition is my new hugeass 32" LCD HDTV/Monitor on my desk.  Notice my wii there...it's still waiting to be sent out for a repair ;_;  It's so crippled *sob*
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my gaming area....with a smaller tv 20" but it's still really nice : D.  I would use the LCD HDTV, but I want dual monitors right now.  They rock, especially for WoW and internet at the same time.



nice alienware. i love the desktop setup. i need a new monitor. im thinking dual 22in widwscreens...


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 20, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> ^WAIT< where you get ichigo? I see this ichigo model, where can i obtain one?



I'm not sure where mine came from, it was a present from my girlfriend.  

However, I can find it sold on this site: Link removed

my girlfriend said she found it really cheap...but I don't know the website she used : [  that's the best place I could find.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> I'm not sure where mine came from, it was a present from my girlfriend.
> 
> However, I can find it sold on this site: Link removed
> 
> my girlfriend said she found it really cheap...but I don't know the website she used : [  that's the best place I could find.



Thanks, it's only 40 so not bad. It looks pretty kickass.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 20, 2007)

speaking of sweet bleach stuff, i want this pretty bad.  my girlfriend wouldn't stop making fun of me though...ever.

Xiao Xiao

we always laugh at the guys who buy swords from those cheap chinese stores in the mall.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2007)

Lol but it looks nice. Though 80 dollars is alot. Then again i use to buy guyver models well over 80 sometimes and don't regret it.


----------



## TagZ (Feb 20, 2007)

Not really that great but i like it. (sorry for the dark photos)

TV: 32in Sensy (daewoo) LCD.
Consoles: Xbox 360, Xbox 1 and Ps2.
Sound: Tevion.
PC: A piece of shit DELL Dimension 4300.
Edit: I forgot to mention my DS just got it for £30.00.
Other: The side pic is just some of my books, games and dvds.


----------



## Happosii (Feb 22, 2007)

wow some of you all have alot of games, i think my game's round out at about 5? man.. i feel all jealous now.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2007)

1 more game till i hit the 300 mark.


----------



## Happosii (Feb 22, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> 1 more game till i hit the 300 mark.



Wow...300games that's alot alteast its a good investment. I uaslly get rid of the games i play after i ebat them as i get bored replaying games.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 22, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> 1 more game till i hit the 300 mark.



If I had my own place with job I would buy games every chance I got

to bad im only 13


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2007)

Don't got either yet, but both should be mine in about 8 months, haha.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 25, 2007)

Just finished the new setup.  Was going to play Gears but someone wasn't online at the appointed time... XD


*Spoiler*: __ 





Zieg Zeon!


----------



## K-deps (Mar 25, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Just finished the new setup.  Was going to play Gears but someone wasn't online at the appointed time... XD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



God im so envious right now 
Is that a gamecube keyboard?!? 2 DS lites?

Love the set up btw


----------



## Kayo (Mar 25, 2007)

Really nice gaming setup Donkey Show


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 25, 2007)

DOnkey show Your a nut lol , I cannot believe you got that Gamecube Keyboard ( main cause for it was for PSO) lol how much did that cost you?


nice setup btw.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 25, 2007)

That whole setup must have a grand total of...

OVER $9000!!!!1111


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 25, 2007)

HOLY SHIT!!! haha. insnae set up. love it though. two wiis, looks like 1 DS and 2 DS lites and ps3 and 360. omg. so u have the selector on the bottom?

do u have the stuff going to surround sound?


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 25, 2007)

why two wii's? that's all that confuses me XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 25, 2007)

^ one to play japan games mecha =0


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 25, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> why two wii's? that's all that confuses me XD



One is a Japanese Wii if I remember one of his old threads about it lol.


----------



## crewxp (Mar 25, 2007)

@DonkeyShow.... how'd u get the black 360?

Anyways, I don't have a camera yet... so I'll just type what I have. Infocus HD 1080 Projector, wii, 360, about ten games for each console (wii, ps2, 360). And ten more regular xbox games. And surround sound

...man. A HD Projector with surround sound and huge bass beats just about anything I've seen so far.... (you too Donkey  )

I'ld have to hear and see yours first before making that final.

Looks like you're missing a good sound system.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 25, 2007)

ah i see. nevermind.  

your setup there is just about exactly what I had in mind for my apartment when I graduate college in a year.  nice, neat organization of your stuff in some fine lookin media center book cases and nice tv stand.

is that a media pc?  cause I see a black keyboard (I think) on the tv stand.  If so, how does that work out?  I'm thinking of whether I should go with a media center pc or buy a tivo and other components seperately (DVD player, cd player etc...)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 25, 2007)

crewxp said:


> @DonkeyShow.... how'd u get the black 360?



Thats a chrome 360 and he has modded it. You can mod any system just have to purchase a few things to do it.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 25, 2007)

i'll stand firm in that i havent seen anyone with a good surround sound system. its so needed in playing games nowadays. like Gears of War was amazing. anyhow, someone beat my 5.5 surround sound system and we'll start talking. 

@donkey, is that a DLP or LCD?

@SSJ3, what has he modded in the 360? like what can it do that others cant?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 25, 2007)

He just modded the outside of it. Modding does not always pertray to goofing off with the hardware.

5.5? you mean 5.1?  ah you will cry when you see my 7.1 digital speak setup for my DX10 machine   PCS FTW!


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 25, 2007)

^ah ic. 

no, i mean 5.5. i have 5 subs. each of my 4 towers has their own sub and i have a dedicated subwoofer. i will be upgrading to Martin Logan speakers though, 4 Clarity tower speakrs so im going to have an electrostatic speaker set up. and then get a martin logan center speaker. not only do they sound awesome, but they look gorgeous.



with this center speaker


and for sure, the 70in SXRD LCOS display from Sony. its gonna take some time. my dad's paying for it, im building it, he's keeping it. so i get to enjoy it on the weekends when i come back from college


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 25, 2007)

Not bad hopefully its through a Digital connection and not analog 


I do not have plans on a official home setup yet until I get out of college and on my own.  Only thing that is my so called "setup" is my PC. I might not even get a big screen, I might just do all my gaming on my PC screens ( in the future i will have 2, 30 inch screens =0 )


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 25, 2007)

yeah, its going to be HDMI 1.3 with optical connections for surround. rightnow, im using component connections to my receiver with a DVI cable and optical sound. as for PC setup, i wanna get a 30in and dual screen it with the 70in.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 25, 2007)

crewxp said:


> I'ld have to hear and see yours first before making that final.
> 
> Looks like you're missing a good sound system.


Actually I have a pretty good Panasonic 5.1 surround sound system that does Dolby Digital & DTS and a 400W subwoofer.  It's an older model, but it gets the job done.  I normally don't like to make the speakers and the sub standout and have everything rather sleek and compact, but the system is there and the acoustics in my room make it awesome sauce.  I would've got a projector, but it would have been too much of a hassle for me to set it up in there.



> @donkey, is that a DLP or LCD?


DLP, it's freaking lovely.  52" of 1080 love. =D



> what has he modded in the 360? like what can it do that others cant?


We'll I've added an internal fan that cools the cpu and gpu.  Runs a lot cooler.



> DOnkey show Your a nut lol , I cannot believe you got that Gamecube Keyboard ( main cause for it was for PSO) lol how much did that cost you?


Um... it was $99. XD

And the other keyboard is for either the 360 or the PS3 when I just want to type when on Live or browsing using the PS3.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 26, 2007)

ah ic. does the DLP lag at all? i notice shearing when it gets 60in or larger for DLP. so i dunno. internal fan? i guess thats cool. does it run more silent than a typical 360?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 26, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> ah ic. does the DLP lag at all? i notice shearing when it gets 60in or larger for DLP. so i dunno. internal fan? i guess thats cool. does it run more silent than a typical 360?



No, there's no tearing.  I've ran pretty much everything on it and it hasn't given me any hiccups.  And as for running more silent?  No.  The drive is still loud. XD


----------



## crewxp (Mar 26, 2007)

haha wow. Pretty nice 360 mods. Where did you learn to do that? If were only quieter.. 

It's.. unique. (in a good way).


Oh yeah.. and you didn't mod the software, did you?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 26, 2007)

^ nice set up man, very nice 



@crew
 The 360's that have been shipped since December have a quieter drive in them. ( oo much quieter than mine I can assure you)


----------



## Ziming (Mar 26, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ nice set up man, very nice



Thanks!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 26, 2007)

Ziming said:


> Thanks!



I seen quite a bit of people with that 37 inch LCD HD monitor ( it can be used for a TV as well correct? ) Their beautiful, although they cost I think 800 USD? Maybe they dropped the price, but ya  I was also thinking about getting that monitor one day.


----------



## crewxp (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow.. that projector above is nice... especially for the little room. It's kinda like a personal room home system.

Only thing I would say to change would be the projector. You can get a better projector for the amount that sells for ... :/

But you can also get a lot more out of that projector. Mine is between 150-200 inches on the wall depending on what kind of video I use. Yours can go over 100 too.

.. Bigger room! 

But nice overall


----------



## Ziming (Mar 26, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I seen quite a bit of people with that 37 inch LCD HD monitor ( it can be used for a TV as well correct? ) Their beautiful, although they cost I think 800 USD? Maybe they dropped the price, but ya  I was also thinking about getting that monitor one day.



Oh yeah it's quite popular set for the price, it is the perfect htpc and pc/console gaming display. But you'll need to get a separate tuner in order to watch tv, be it external or installed on to the computer. Many are predicting a price drop on lcd's later this year so keep an eye out.





crewxp said:


> Wow.. that projector above is nice... especially for the little room. It's kinda like a personal room home system.
> 
> Only thing I would say to change would be the projector. You can get a better projector for the amount that sells for ... :/
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm aware I can get a bigger picture but this will have to do with my tiny room. I'm waiting for the lamp to burn out before I purchase another projector. When it does my current choices would either be the Optoma hd70 or the Mitsubishi HD1000U.


----------



## little nin (Mar 26, 2007)

didn't he just change the way it looks? 

fuckin sexc set up tho DS lol


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 26, 2007)

Crazy wins with all those games.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 26, 2007)

I feel like I need to remodel my room by looking at these pictures....

I need to get an entertainment center for all my crap and I would love to see all my systems hooked up and looking neat like DonkeyShow's.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL, thanks everyone.  I just like to keep shit all aligned and balanced. XD


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 27, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, thanks everyone.  I just like to keep shit all aligned and balanced. XD



And that is how it should be 
No seriously, that's a damn nice setup man.
BTW, is that second Wii a JapNTSC version for NGNTEX and other imports ??


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, its a JP Wii.  Got it a day before the Japanese launch too.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Mar 27, 2007)

my gaming setup is trash..compared to all ya'lls. Yall PWN


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Mar 27, 2007)

My setups right now are less than stellar-20 inch TV for my PS2
Dell Dimension 8200 Pentium 4 1.9Ghz
Windows Me
256MB of RAM
40GB HDD
Geforce 3 Ti200 Video
17inch Trinitron monitor

My PS2 games

*Spoiler*: __ 





top to bottom

Medal of Honor Frontline
Mercenaries
Resident Evil 4 Special edition Metal Case
NCAA Football 2006-with Ahmad Brooks printout cover 
Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistence
Lara Croft Tome Raider: Legend
Destroy all Humans
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones
Lego Star Wars
Call of Duty United Offensive
Gran Turismo 4
Lego Star Wars II: The Original Trilogy
Destroy All Humans 2
Family Guy Game
Bully
Devil May Cry 3: Special Edition
Grand Theft Auto: Liberty City Stories
The Simpsons Hit and Run
Onimusha 2
Shadow of the Colussus
Lord of the Rings Return of the King
Lord of the Rings The Two Towers
God of War (my first PS2 game...since I just got the system in 2005)




my PC games

*Spoiler*: __ 





you can figure out the order


Half-Life 2 GOTYE
Medal of Honor Allied Assault Expansion: Spearhead
Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy
Max Payne
Half-Life Platinum with CS 1.6 and Opposing Forces
Delta Force Blackhawk Down with Team Sabre expansion
Rise of Nations
Baldur's Gate II Expansion Throne of Bhal
No One Lives Forever 2: A Spy in H.A.R.M.'s Way
Call of Duty GOTYE
Enter the Matrix (crappy game never got past first level)
Doom 3
Medal of Honor Allied Assault expansion: Breakthrough
Command and Conquer: Generals
Medal of Honor Allied Assault
Tribes Vengeance--also have Tribes 1 and 2 on computer...for free(not pirated)
Chronicles of Riddick Escape from Butcher Bay
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
Grand Theft Auto III
Dungeon Siege
Enclave
Warcraft III battlechest with Frozen Throne expansion
Diablo battlechest includes Diablo 1 and 2 and expansion for 2
Soldier of Fortune II: Double Helix
Splinter Cell
Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow
Halo
Call of Duty expansion: United Offensive
Hitman 2 Silent Assassin
Max Payne 2: The Fall of Max Payne
Knights of the Old Republic
Lord of the Rings: The Battle for Middle Earth
Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast with tin enclosure and Dark Forces and Dark Forces 2: Jedi Knight enclosed as well as fiberoptic lightsabre keychain
The Operative: No One Lives Forever
Myth III: The Wolf Age
Myth the Total Codex: Includes Myth: The Fallen Lords, Myth II: Soulblighter and Myth II expansion Chimera
Starcraft
Half-Life expansion Blue Shift
Return to Castle Wolfenstein
Quake III: Gold with Team Arena
Civilization III
Civilization II multiplayer gold with all expansions...also have Civ 1, Railroad tycoon, Silent Service and Stealth Fighter on an old DOS CD
Deus Ex: GOTYE
Baldur's Gate and expansion
Rollercoaster Tycoon





my NES games

*Spoiler*: __ 





top to bottom

Super Mario Brothers/Duck Hunt
Top Gun
Jurassic Park
The Legend of Zelda
Tetris
A Boy and His Blob
Qix
Super Mario Brothers 2
Micro Machines
Super Mario Brothers 3
Tiny Toons





my games as a whole..some are missing I wanted to put Oregon Trail in there as a lark but couldn't find the box..that game sitting up on top with the boat is called Ocean Ranger for the Commadore 64...got a ton of Commadore games but most came just as 5.25" floppies


when I eventually get my new setup I will post it...here is about what it will likely be

Intel Core 2 QX6800
4GB RAM
Nvidia 8900 GTX(if that comes out)
2x150 GB Raptor HDDS
320 GB HDD
24 inch widescreen 2407WFP LCD montior for both computer and Xbox360, PS3, PS2 and Wii.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 27, 2007)

Donkey your setup reigns supreme here but go visit TXB and you'll see some killer setups.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh I've seen some amazing setups at a lot of different sites, especially Neogaf (since I'm a regular there too), but thanks. ^^  I just like the minimalist style.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2007)

Everybody has such nice set-ups, need to start fixing shit up. But anyway here's a update on my game collection and system looks and such. Oh and a pic of the tv finally 
*
WHOLE gaming collection. *


*HDTV *


*PS3 and XBOX 360*


*PSP Collection *


*DS Lite Collection *


*PS3 Collection *


CONTINUE.....


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2007)

*XBOX Collection 
*


*XBOX Collection Part 2 *


*XBOX 360 Collection *


*XBOX 360 Collection Part 2 *


*Sorry about triple post, PS2 collection is a bit large. *


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2007)

*PS2 Collection *


*PS2 Collection Part 2 *

*
PS2 Collection Part 3
*


*PS2 Collection Part 4*


Hope ya enjoy


----------



## Halcyon Days (Mar 27, 2007)

dang man, you got a lot of games^^^


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2007)

Proud collector


----------



## K-deps (Mar 27, 2007)

DAMN 
crazy thats a shitload of games.
How long did it take to get all those? An eternity?

I hope to have close to that many games in my lifetime


----------



## Halcyon Days (Mar 27, 2007)

I've had/beat most of the games in your PS2 collection


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2007)

^I beat about 2/4 of the games i got


----------



## slimscane (Mar 27, 2007)

You bought One Piece Grand Battle for PS2 _and_ Gamecube, and you Bought FFXI for PS2 _and_ 360


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2007)

slimscane said:


> You bought One Piece Grand Battle for PS2 _and_ Gamecube, and you Bought FFXI for PS2 _and_ 360



Yes and yes. FF11 i wanted to restart a new account on 360, didn't get to far


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Mar 27, 2007)

slimscane said:


> You bought One Piece Grand Battle for PS2 _and_ Gamecube, and you Bought FFXI for PS2 _and_ 360



if his original PS2 gave out and he had to buy a slimline they got rid of the HDD and thus he couldn't play FF XI on PS2 anymore.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2007)

HOOfan_1 said:


> if his original PS2 gave out and he had to buy a slimline they got rid of the HDD and thus he couldn't play FF XI on PS2 anymore.



Nah still have a fat ps2 working, but thanks for that


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 9, 2007)

*Whats in your entertainment center?*

well, what IS in ur entertainment center? like a living room or whatever... mine is in my room... i have a Windows XP computer, a new silver slim ps2, a TV(duh!!!!!), comcast internet and cable box. so tell me what u got...


----------



## Alex Louis Armstrong (May 10, 2007)

i got a 32 inch tv (not flat panel or hd i hate both),a really old dusty ps2 and a windows 2000 533 mhz and 256 mb memory insight cable tv and internet


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 17, 2007)

my setup isnt done. at least for now. its how it will be when i stay at home but when i go to college, im getting a projector and hopefully that 37in westinghouse. anyhow, here it is. if i havent posted it before.



i need a new chair.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 17, 2007)

nice setup and nice choices on screens because I'm getting  the same thing ! also speaking about chairs if you see one like mine try it out . I'm not kidding you will love it!


----------



## The Joker (May 17, 2007)

There's my lovely set up.  I like it quite a bit. 



There's the TV, which I couldn't get into the other picture, unfortunately.


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 17, 2007)

^geez! all three and a bravia. too bad its not a 1080p bravia set...

there's this chair ive been trying to find.they have it at my dad's office but we dont know the brand. its like 800 bucks supposedly. badass and so comfrotable.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 17, 2007)

800 bucks for a chair? nice better have like massage features etc lol. I would purchase it. 


also nice setup psp reviewer


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 17, 2007)

800 hundred dollars for a chair, it better feed me, fuck me, and take me out to have a good time.


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 17, 2007)

well im trying to find it first. its like so super ergonomic chair that can be adjusted in anyway. totally prevents sculiosis (is that how u spell it?)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 17, 2007)

nice I could use a chair like that lol. I seen some really nice gaming chairs for PC's which make my mouth  

the one I have now is great for what I wanted. ( comfort,reclining, and ability to spin around rapability ! also nice cloth material.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 17, 2007)

Damn, i'm so jealous of all of you, with all the nice setups, mine isn't worthy even if i posted it. =P


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 18, 2007)

Star can you picture dual or triple 37 inch westing houses  writh digital/optical surround sound and the best sound blaster card?   that sounds temping enough for me to do !


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 18, 2007)

I dunno if I should get that HD-DVD add on, I've been wanting to watch some HD movies.


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 18, 2007)

i'd wait. seriously. wait. u dont want to spend 200 bucks on an add-on that may lose the format war do u? now, if u did want to go HD-DVD, i'd buy one of those toshiba stand alone dvd players cause ive heard they're more user friendly than the 360 one.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 18, 2007)

HD DVD AD ON At my sams club is 72 bucks!   

ya star but I had 3 monitors going and at roughly 1 foot away I felt like I was in the game  man was sweet.


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 18, 2007)

have u seen the triple display setup on gametrailers for forza? go check it out. its insane. im trying to figure out how to do it so i can use the projector, my 60in downstairs. and my friend's 55in plasma.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 18, 2007)

I seen it and btw having all different sizes of screens makes it feel cheezy imo. the ones at game trailers where all the same size.


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 18, 2007)

i know i know. but i can adjust the projector and i rarely look on the right side anyways

do u know how they did it? im thinking one 360 but how do u split the video? oh well, im so tired i cant even think right now. time to pass out...lol


----------



## Donkey Show (May 19, 2007)

Not done yet.  Going to add more cabinet space to the sides to unify the setup and get speaker stands for my rears and surrounds.  That holding area for the big three is gonna go and get replaced.  I'll probably finish it all by Sunday.











As for the second Wii, I'm letting my friend borrow it.  It's lonely without two. XD


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 19, 2007)

^haha. they're all the same pic. badass setup though. reps+


----------



## Donkey Show (May 19, 2007)

Fuck, it was 2 in the morning when I posted that.  Anyway fixed, and thanks. XD


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 19, 2007)

DAMN Sigma looks nice....my dad's coming back from japan. he hasnt told me if he got the ps3 there or if he's going to get one here....i just want the damn console and projector so i can post a new setup....


----------



## rockstar sin (May 19, 2007)

DS why do you have 2 Wii's?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 19, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> DS why do you have 2 Wii's?



So I can play Dragon Quest Swords before you guys.



> DAMN Sigma looks nice....



Indeed, Sigma is pretty when running full 1080.  I'm hoping the final release has a bit more polish to it.  Gears and actually AC4 look great as well on the TV.  

The Planet Earth BD set (or HD-DVD if you have one) is still the ultimate in wow factor.  I can watch that series over and over again and always be amazed.


----------



## Dionysus (May 19, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> DS why do you have 2 Wii's?


He loves to DP.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 19, 2007)

Dionysus said:


> He loves to DP.



It's a bukkake-fest everytime.


----------



## MegamanXZero (May 19, 2007)

WTF, there's a demo of Ninja Gaiden Sigma ???
I didn't know that... :/

Still, damn nice setup DS. I love the Mario Theme on the X360


----------



## Donkey Show (May 19, 2007)

MegamanXLanDarkZero said:


> WTF, there's a demo of Ninja Gaiden Sigma ???
> I didn't know that... :/
> 
> Still, damn nice setup DS. I love the Mario Theme on the X360



LOL, it's been out for ages now. XD

Anyway when I first found the pic on deviantart, I knew exactly where it should be, on my 360 dashboard.


----------



## MegamanXZero (May 19, 2007)

Bah, the Europe PSStore is like pretty suck


----------



## Astronaut (May 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _games_ 





[I have more 360 games on top of my 360.]














*Spoiler*: _setup_ 





[my gamecube is on loan ]


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 19, 2007)

why do u have two remotes for ur Xbox? geez, didnt realize the ps2 was that thin....i havent seen it in comparison to another system in a while.


----------



## Astronaut (May 19, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> why do u have two remotes for ur Xbox? geez, didnt realize the ps2 was that thin....i havent seen it in comparison to another system in a while.



I had one, and when I moved in with the person I'm living with, he had one as well.
So, we traded in the other Xbox and just kind of put the remote there incase we lose the other one.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 25, 2007)

_IT'S FINISHED!!!_ (well not yet really...)













Mitsubishi 52" WD-52631 1080p DLP
Onkyo S-790S 7.1 system

It's come a looooooooong way from this last year. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 25, 2007)

lol so true ds you came a long way =0 one thing though that DAMN GC KEYBOARD! it sticks out more than anything


----------



## Donkey Show (May 25, 2007)

^ That's because it radiates of awesome.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 25, 2007)

<33333333333333 the Gundam-ness. Zeon flag ftw too XD.

Also...you have...the longest Gamecube controller ever.


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 25, 2007)

@ donkey show: what do u need with 4 DS lites


----------



## Donkey Show (May 25, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> <33333333333333 the Gundam-ness. Zeon flag ftw too XD.
> 
> Also...you have...the longest Gamecube controller ever.



Oh the Gundam-ness doesn't stop there.  I really need to get my models out of their boxes and display them to show off my Gundam otaku-ness.  It's pretty bad.  I have 2 current 1/100 models I'm working on right now (Zeta and Crossbone X-1) that I'm slowly working on with custom colors, like that black 1/60 Strike that's on display (which is waiting on a custom IWSP add on in the mail as well).  I even have the mobile suit pencil sharpeners that came with the Zeta box set.  I'm also currently in search of the uber rare Char Aznable red Wavebird controller.  I swear if I find that I'll be the happiest fanboy ever.  Zieg Zeon!



> @ donkey show: what do u need with 4 DS lites



It's actually 3.  The far right is a launch DS Brick, the white one is Suz's, the dark blue one is a launch JP DSL and the black one is a replacement since whenever I use the face buttons on the blue one, it shuts off 5 minutes later. XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 25, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I'm also currently in search of the uber rare Char Aznable red Wavebird controller.  I swear if I find that I'll be the happiest fanboy ever.  Zieg Zeon!



I bet it's 3 times the longer distance from the TV to use it.

As is the Char GC loads 3 times faster, and the Char GB has 3 times the processing power!


----------



## Donkey Show (May 25, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I bet it's 3 times the longer distance from the TV to use it.
> 
> As is the Char GC loads 3 times faster, and the Char GB has 3 times the processing power!



30% faster response time and 30% longer distance with 30% more battery life actually, plus it attracts little girls. =O

I saw the Char GBA in Akihabara and was about to pull the trigger, but I had to eat Kobe beef that night instead. XD


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 25, 2007)

attracting those little girls might get you caught on to catch a predator


----------



## Donkey Show (May 25, 2007)

^ That's only if I get the controller. XD


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 25, 2007)

Your Anime Boxset collection lacks Naruto and DragonBall Z 

Awesome setup, I'm jealous of your orginization skills with things.  I need an entertainment center just like that one.


----------



## MechaTC (May 25, 2007)

ds, i'd like to ask a somewhat personal question.  if you don't want to tell I understand, but how much is your income?  

the reason I say is I'm about to enter the work force and your entertainment center is just about what I'm looking for.  I need to know if it will be doable on a web designer's income XD


----------



## Donkey Show (May 25, 2007)

That's funny because I had to work this out a couple of days ago. XD  Right now I'm making $45K a year, part time.

If you want to know how much all of that was for reference, just let me know.


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2007)

DS your set up owns,lol, i want it


----------



## MechaTC (May 25, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> That's funny because I had to work this out a couple of days ago. XD  Right now I'm making $45K a year, part time.
> 
> If you want to know how much all of that was for reference, just let me know.


sure, why not.  Main things, 1. big entertainment center furniture, 2. speakers, 3. just one of those big tv's lol...  Everything else i believe I have.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 25, 2007)

^ Go to Ikea and you too can buy some of it. XD


----------



## MechaTC (May 25, 2007)

Wow, that stuff looks more expensive than Ikea.  Gotta love that store <3


----------



## Donkey Show (May 25, 2007)

^ LOL, that was directed at crazy, but you posted before me. XD

Anyway, here's the list of things you asked.



> sure, why not. Main things, 1. big entertainment center furniture, 2. speakers, 3. just one of those big tv's lol... Everything else i believe I have.



1. Those are actually two sets of shelves from Ikea costing around $550 altogether.  The glass doors were the most expensive part. =/

2. The setup I have is an Onkyo S-790 7.1 surround system.  It goes for $449-$499 retail, but Fry's had a sale way back when and I had pilfered it for $229.  It's best to get 16 gauge speaker wire to replace the crappy stock wiring and you can get that at monoprice for around $6 for 50 ft.  Speaker stands for the back speakers cost me about $25 and I just mounted the other surrounds on the wall.

3.  That TV is a Mitsubishi WD-52631 and it cost around $1300 at Costco.  Came with a stand too so that was one less thing I had to buy.

Personally, it's always best to build the setup around the TV.  I don't normally like the metallic shelvings because they just look rather meh to me and plus it just doesn't look as robust.


----------



## MechaTC (May 25, 2007)

LOL error...

Anyway...

Hmm, that's really not as much as I expected it all to be.  Thanks DS.

My dream tv at the moment is a sony bravia though and that's a large piece of change X_X

The Sound Five Are Alive! FC


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 25, 2007)

^ah that is nice. the bravias are truly a work of art

right now, i'm helping my dad build his setup. we spent so much money replacing the lights around the house so i think we'll wait but here's what we have:
PS3
Speakers(4 of them): 

and we need to get this:
Denon Receiver: 
Sony Pearl HD Projector: 
Somthing like this: 

of course we're not paying list cause negotiation is always possible for these types of things. if someone can help me pick out a screen that's cheaper but around the same size and motorized, that would be awesome.

but yeah, we moved the 60in downstairs and so we're rebuilding the setup upstairs.

@Donkey Show
gosh i hate you. ur setup is literally the best i have ever seen.


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 25, 2007)

^^^ dang, If yall get yall will be BALLIN!!!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (May 26, 2007)

Yeah, I'm going to eventually upgrade to some polk audios, too.  They have great quality sound.


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 26, 2007)

^oh yes they do. martin logans or some B&Ws would be an awesome upgrade though.

ack, i need help picking out a projector screen....motorized, 100+ inches, and not too expensive. like my dad isnt paying 2000 bucks for a stupid screen.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 26, 2007)

Wow DS thats actually a cheap audio system compared to some that I seen , still nice though.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 27, 2007)

staradder, you're better off asking those questions at avsforums.  I doubt you'll get your answer here.

And yeah, the Onkyo's are a nice setup in general.  I don't need my ears bleeding with HDMI inputs, lossless audio and whatnot.  I'll wait till they've sorted out the new audio formats and have more available receivers before I step up.  This setup fills the room up just nicely and is actually better than the newer model that replaced it in terms of speakers.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 27, 2007)

like I mentioned to you on AIM star, the motorized ones are expensive no matter where you go unless you have inside sources.  I seen non motorized ones for less but they where not 100 inches either .


@Ds

what is the db and all the specs in your home theater setup? just curious because my buddy has like a 1,000 + dollar audio setup its pretty sweet =0


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 27, 2007)

ack fuck. i dont feel like joining another forum...i'll ask my local Home Theater store and see if we strike a deal with them...but i guess 1000 for a 106in isnt too bad is it?


----------



## MechaTC (May 27, 2007)

you can't just paint your wall or something?  A motorized one is sweet.  Got those at my college, but I'd sooner paint my wall with "projector paint" than buy a motorized screen.


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 27, 2007)

^well my wall is like some "elite white." w/e, its white. but its got texture to it. kinda pointless in spending 3000+ on an HD LCOS projector when the wall is just going to screw the image up. if it were pure flat, we would repaint the wall to save a thousand bucks.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 27, 2007)

just paint your wall then  I'm sure you dad will not mind


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 27, 2007)

painting my wall wont do anything. the texture will still be there! lol.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 27, 2007)

^ no it will work, when you repaint your surface of the wall the texture will go. Unless I'm mistaking about something.


for example our schools on campus apartments where really white but then turned into this baqze ( I spelled that wrong sorry) type color and we got a projector up there and played greatly but on the other wall it would not. I just want a project because it saves me a crap load of money from a TV and I can bring it with me.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 27, 2007)

Just painting over it is not going to make it any better.  You have to strip the paint to get rid of the textures then add a new base.  Textures just don't disappear when you paint over them and more than likely, you'll have uneven surfaces trying that method.  Knowing them, just painting over isn't going to cut it because it won't give you the quality that they need and textures will be noticeable enough to bug them.  If you're going to do something like that, do it right.

As for the Onkyo's particular specs...



I'm no audiophile nor do I need to spend that much money on something I don't use everyday.  The Onkyo is the best bang for the buck for the price and should be considered if you want some decent sound that's better than other name brands at the price range.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 27, 2007)

Well when I said "repaint" normally you would think of doing it right and how people paint things but I guess I needed to explain that more. 


not bad audio setup, I 'm thinking of getting these for my PC ( I can use these for other than the PC as well )  My buddy has a set of these so one reason why I know there pretty good. 



I can get them for about 30 bucks cheaper else where. Though I heard logetic is releasing something new and they have a great 7.1 set , so I'm waiting. all this is basically for my DX10 machine just going to build it piece by piece like get a piece this month wait a little while by more etc, best way to buy pc parts and build a PC imo because I normally wait for parts like my CPU, motherboard etc and by the time I get them the prices dropped so much makes me a happy camper! same with video cards.


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 27, 2007)

^that's kinda how i work. i buy the parts when a good deal comes out and i buy the graphics card, cpu, and mobo last. however, since i'll be going ATI most likely, ive got a spare ATI card i can use for a while before i buy that last part.

question. whatever happened to those logitech wireless speakers?


> I disagree completely!!



how are those?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 27, 2007)

links not working


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2007)

Guess i'll put some new pictures up, fixed up some of my gaming collection. 

*Spoiler*: __ 














Few more pictures on the next post.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2007)

This is my computer/screen/action figures. Enjoy.


----------



## dementia_ (Jun 10, 2007)

WHy the Core 360, crazymtf?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2007)

Only one left. Gotta work with whatcha got right? Plus my friends core and mine haven't broke, but our other two friend's premiums have, i say cores = goodluck


----------



## Jotun (Jun 10, 2007)

Is that BUFFY I SEE ON THE TV???

I'm gonna post my legendary Zenith set up that has stayed the same way ever since I got a SNES.

Edit: Here it is xD

Keepin it ABAP


Nice and organized 


Domo-kun chillin with the elite and a dirty pair of shorts


I don't even use this, but it makes a good beverage holder.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2007)

^Damn you got a true mans home  And yeah it's buffy, i'm watching the series now.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 10, 2007)

I have the smallest room in the house and I am the oldest, I don't know how that worked out >_>

I've been wanting to watch Buffy and Murder She Wrote pretty bad for some reason.


----------



## dementia_ (Jun 10, 2007)

meh

*Spoiler*: __ 









Saturn and Dreamcast on the Standard Def set via S-Video (MY DC VGA box broke, so no more 480p for me). XBOX 360 Elite, Softmodded original XBOX, and PSDeuce  on the HD set. I'm definitely getting a nicer wall unit soon I built the current one with my dad years ago.

Last pic is most of my games. Needs better storage as well.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I have the smallest room in the house and I am the oldest, I don't know how that worked out >_>
> 
> I've been wanting to watch Buffy and Murder She Wrote pretty bad for some reason.



Lol same here about the smallest yet oldest. And i never seen buffy through my teen years so i'm catching up, i actually enjoy it alot, but i love vampires and demons so it works out  

@Dementia - To dark, i can't see much but nice tv and elite xbox 

Edit - My bad only saw the first pic. nice ryu and nice collection, lots of PS1 i see.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 10, 2007)

Lol nice and clean dementia, give me your ps2 >_>

3 PS2s broken in a row for me and I still need to beat a game or 2 xD

Buffy is great, I was an avid watcher when it came out and I was in Elementary. As time went by it got stale tho and changed channel stations so I never caught up.

Crazy, I just noticed that crazy snowman plushie xD


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 10, 2007)

Jotun, get your Elite off the carpet dude.  That shit's going to go 3 red rings on you before you know it.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 10, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Jotun, get your Elite off the carpet dude.  That shit's going to go 3 red rings on you before you know it.



I put it on my stand when I use it, when it's off and d/c I put it back on the floor xD

Unless it somehow can fuck up on the carpet when its not even connected


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Lol nice and clean dementia, give me your ps2 >_>
> 
> 3 PS2s broken in a row for me and I still need to beat a game or 2 xD
> 
> ...



Yeah agreed, buffy is great, better then most shit on these days  And yeah Whity the snowman is standing with my models  

And yeah it's ok to leave it on the carpet unconnected. Though don't move it around to much, heard it's not good for the system or something.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah agreed, buffy is great, better then most shit on these days  And yeah Whity the snowman is standing with my models
> 
> And yeah it's ok to leave it on the carpet unconnected. Though don't move it around to much, heard it's not good for the system or something.



Ya thats what my uncle told me and thats one of the reasons I hate taking my Xbox back and forth to my neighbors house. But then again his big screen dominates my Zenith  

I swear thats one of the main things I am getting after AX (hopefully) a nice big ass tv and prolly a new Entertainment center. Then I can just use my Zenith as a foot stool


----------



## kman3000 (Aug 17, 2007)

Man everyone has an awesome game setup!I hate being a poor student.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 31, 2007)

Here's my truly personal setup when Suz is playing the Triple on the big screen.



It's so comfy. =)


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Here's my truly personal setup when Suz is playing the Triple on the big screen.
> 
> 
> 
> It's so comfy. =)



Oh so clean and nice looking, i hate you


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Oh so clean and nice looking, i hate you



Hate Ikea, not me.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 1, 2007)

WHAT ARE THOSE WHITE STAINS ON THE SEAT?!@!!! 

Ikea rules


----------



## Pein (Sep 1, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> WHAT ARE THOSE WHITE STAINS ON THE SEAT?!@!!!
> 
> Ikea rules


donkey came when he was playing metroid prime 3


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 1, 2007)

Pein said:


> donkey came when he was playing metroid prime 3



CORRECT!!!


----------



## Jotun (Sep 1, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> WHAT ARE THOSE WHITE STAINS ON THE SEAT?!@!!!
> 
> Ikea rules



For someone who goes around boasting their Bukkake level, I am not impressed


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 1, 2007)

Jotun said:


> For someone who goes around boasting their Bukkake level, I am not impressed



That's the leftover shit after cleaning.  I haven't even taken a picture of the floor or behind the desk.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2007)

Update time 

Mr. Wii Wii 

*Spoiler*: __ 







My Wii's New family! 


And My Wii collection! 


360 Collection! 


PS3 + Wii Collection!


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 19, 2007)

I dont have any pics atm but I'm rockin a 360, Wii, PS2, PSP, DS, oh and I still have my dreamcast for shenmue (a.k.a the best game of all time) my setup is nothing special, I've simply got a 20 inch flat screen, it's nice, does the job but no HD, cant afford it yet. I chose a new laptop over an hdtv a few months back. Oh and I also have a surround sound w/subwoofer set up. As for games, right now I'm obsessing over SKATE and Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass, also I'm currently addicted to MLB 07: The Show.

btw, crazymtf, how the hell can you afford that setup, I mean damn!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2007)

PSP Slim Front and Back, enjoy! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 6, 2007)

Is it just me or is there no real difference in the new psp?

I can't tell what they changed over the old one.  That's the main reason I didn't ebay the old one and buy a new one.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 6, 2007)

u cant really tell from pics unless they're clear. but the new psp is definitely thinner. its glossier too. the main different will be noticed when u hold it. it doesnt look much thinner but it feels much thinner and definitely much lighter.


----------



## Hi Im God (Dec 6, 2007)

Also one is white the other is black.  Or at least the ones i've seen.


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 6, 2007)

so it weighs less..  still not a selling point for me.  i'll wait for psp 3.0 then lol


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 6, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> so it weighs less..  still not a selling point for me.  i'll wait for psp 3.0 then lol



yeah its not worth it at all imo. i had a replacement plan for my old one so i traded it in for the new one at best buy.

anyhow, i just bought a new reciever and center speaker. after listening to the martin logans, they're too directional and not for gaming and movies. so i went with definitive tech.
bought this reciever:

for about $900
and got this center
broken
for about $300.

god i love my employee discount. 

im gonna get 2 of these to replace 2 of my polk audios
broken

thing with deftechs is they dont look really nice, but the look grows on you. and im not gonna say no to bi-polar speakers either.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 6, 2007)

this is where i make a the money, play a the games, and yeah. How many nights i had a deadline but I wasted half the time playing a emulator between dry spots.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Cheap panoramic view


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> this is where i make a the money, play a the games, and yeah. How many nights i had a deadline but I wasted half the time playing a emulator between dry spots.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I had those too, those plastic draws thingy when i was younger. Fucking things always got stuck laugh

@Mech - PSP Slim loads games faster, lighter, looks better, and more battery *From what i can tell* 

It's good if you sell the PSP on ebay and get 120-140 then buy a slim for 30 bucks more. I traded my dad my PSP and he bought me a Slim.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I had those too, those plastic draws thingy when i was younger. Fucking things always got stuck laugh
> 
> @Mech - PSP Slim loads games faster, lighter, looks better, and more battery *From what i can tell*
> 
> It's good if you sell the PSP on ebay and get 120-140 then buy a slim for 30 bucks more. I traded my dad my PSP and he bought me a Slim.



I never had them get stuck but i did actually have one of them fall out. that was a bitch because the bottom ones have alot of paper work. So when the one fell out it tipped over the whole thing it was shitty.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 6, 2007)

Okay, I'm home for break, and here is my setup!
*Spoiler*: __ 








Read: Yes I want to have alien sex with you.


My computer! It's "Ultra 1337," or so I hear...



That is for all my high def, or new, stuff. COD4 on PC and Mass Effect on 360 is what I'm into right now.


----------



## Xell (Dec 6, 2007)

I envy you guys with your High Def TVs... ;_;


----------



## slimscane (Dec 6, 2007)

Legacy Gaming corner!
*Spoiler*: __ 








I had my friend make me this Macaroni Picture for my birthday one year!


My Pokemans... Let me show you them.



Those aren't all my games, most notably missing are my NES games and all my SNES stuff (which my older brother stole when he moved out), but it also doesn't show several of my xbox games or any gamecube games.


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 7, 2007)

me wants to play mass effect D:


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 7, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Legacy Gaming corner!
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your TV is going to slam through your shelf and destroy everything below it like a Thwomp.


----------



## bel (Dec 7, 2007)

WOW! All of your goodies made my mouth water.  When I find my digi cam, I'll share my little corner. Though I'm a bit embarrassed seeing as I'm a girl and it's a bit messy and us girls are supposed to be clean and neat. 

To the person who just got their Wii:
Lucky! I am looking for a wii but the stores I go to don't have them... They said I have to wait until March of next year.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




My two tvs that will eventually be for SD games only.

My Ps2 is currently downstairs, but it would be right next to the Gamecube

My chair

42 inch Vizio plasma, ehh it's not bad. Gets the job done, but it's probably going to be replaced with a LCD next year. Big deal about this is the surround sound, other than that...I probably going to use the one below.

Hopefully it has 1:1 pixel...




And my pitiful game/movie collection(with a few scattered across the house, and my phone blocking Megaman Powered Up, Tokobots, and Popolocrois, and my N64 carts in some basket by the tv.)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Those Spongebob games are my little brother's. And yes, I have a wii game and no wii >_>


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 28, 2007)

Minor changes from last time.







At night it looks better than the picture above. xD


----------



## Hi Im God (Dec 28, 2007)

Do you have any pics where your dad accidently opens your garage doors and drives his car in a'la simpsons?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 28, 2007)

LOL, I disabled it.  The cool thing about the modified garage is that I remodeled it into basically a studio apartment. Took forever though, but it's awesome.  Plus home cooking is just a backyard away. xD


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 28, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, I disabled it.  The cool thing about the modified garage is that I remodeled it into basically a studio apartment. Took forever though, but it's awesome.  Plus home cooking is just a backyard away. xD



U sleep in it. Cuz dude if you didnt youd be so easy to rob its not even funny.

Man i hope no one ever finds out wha tyou have in your garage.
Btw its a nice set up.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 28, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a fucking slobb


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 29, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> You're a fucking slobb


Why Thank you.

Where my PS3 is currently at.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 29, 2007)

@donkey show
is that the same TV? looks like an LCD but the name at the bottom speaks samsung to me.

and how did u get the 2nd guitar for rockband, i thought they arent selling the instruments by themselves yet....

i didnt even notice it was a garage!


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 29, 2007)

Yar, my studio garage.  XD  It's still the Mitsu DLP.  As for the second guitar, it was a christmas present, more likely from ebay or something.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 29, 2007)

some of you gjys have some pretty nice setups

i'd show my gaming setup but it's just a big tv and a Wii...lol...thats it... i have a genesis and gamecube as well but their boxed


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 29, 2007)

Alright, it's been a while and I'll be honest, I never showed off my room setup and there is quite a couple of gaming pieces in there.  So this time around I have prepared some photos to not only show my game room, but also all my shit.  Donkey Show has his Gundams in his pictures so I figured, lets put some TransFormers in mine.  


*Spoiler*: _My Room_ 











*Spoiler*: _My Gaming Utilities_ 











Even though it isn't showing up because it's behind the TV, but there are two Rock Band Guitars.  EA was kind enough to send me two guitar replacements instead of one for me, so I really thank them for making the $170 worth more than it should


----------



## dementia_ (Jan 1, 2008)

No lighting + Black furniture and consoles = can't see shit captain 
Dreamcast is connected to the TATE CRT monitor. I pretty much only play Ikaruga and Under Defeat on it.
Samsung HDTV has the 360 Elite, Softmodded Xbox1 w/XBMC, Saturn, PS2, upscaling HDMI DVD player, and DirecTV HD receiver.


----------



## Id (Jun 23, 2008)

*What?s your gamming set up?*

Name your:
Screen (with resolution)
System/console
Sound
Plus a comment.

Ill kick it off. 
*Screen: *
27.5 in PC monitor (Hannspree HF289H) Resolution 1200 native. Current Standard limit to 1080p.
Link.
*
System/Console:*
Playstation 3.

*Sound: *
PC Speakers Bose Companion 3 Series II

*
Note/Comment.*
PS3 is directly hooked up to the monitor via MadCatz component cables.. Needed to select/enable component cable, and 1080 p (and lesser resolutions).

In order to connect PS3 to Bose PC speakers, an RCA to mono adapter was needed.


Everything works, fine. The screen is beautiful, and the sound is rich and deep. I needed a set up to be compact and cheap without sacrificing performance. Not certain if HDMI cables are worth the investment when component cables deliver sharp images.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jun 23, 2008)

*Screen:*
I've got a 30" Sony WEGA HDTV, it runs at 1080i.  Couple of years old, brilliant picture, freakishly heavy.

*Consoles:*
PS3, 360, and Wii along with my DirecTV HD box if that counts.

*Sound:*
Nothing special, just the junk housed inside of my TV, which sounds really good as far as I can tell.  The thing is so heavy it really ought to have some capable speakers inside.

*Wankery:*
My tube has only got one HDMI port, so I'm using that for the PS3.  Partly in thanks to MGS4 and Blu-ray capability, but mostly due to PS3 coming with *zero* HD cables, and my 360 coming with both Component and HDMI (HDMI is a standard, so you can just switch it between damn near anything I suppose, pretty cool). Everything else is using component cables.

Pretty nice system for a bedroom, though I'm lusting for something a bit bigger, say a 60" plasma....


*Spoiler*: _Photo taken with my phone as I'm a total nerd_ 




I thought about standing naked in front of the TV so you got a total eyeful of my junk in the reflection, but eh.... Also notice how I carelessly throw around $85 LE boxes, that's just how I roll.


----------



## crabman (Jun 23, 2008)

Here let me show you. 



Got my everything hooked up to my 21' LCD monitor via an hdmi - DVI cable. 

All the sound is hooked up through that receiver and pushed out through those three speakers 

My computer using the logitech ones though. 

Yes, that is spongebob squarepants i am watching. 

Got my wii hooked up to the monitor as well, except through the computer.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 23, 2008)

Let's use the search thread, shall we?

Cloud

*merged*


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 24, 2008)

MK, yer such a damn geek


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Sep 3, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> _IT'S FINISHED!!!_ (well not yet really...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i                    n v u


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 3, 2008)

DS is so bank.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 3, 2008)

can't wait to get my own place.  DS's setup is pretty close to what I want myself in terms of shelving, style and color.

I'd say my gaming collection is comparable though : P


----------



## kingbayo (Sep 4, 2008)

DS,
your shit is fucking impressive as hell.

i'll post mine whenst i stop being a indolent bastard.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 4, 2008)

> can't wait to get my own place. DS's setup is pretty close to what I want myself in terms of shelving, style and color.
> 
> I'd say my gaming collection is comparable though : P



My collection is actually larger, but from what I understand, he has a lot in 'storage'. That's just his display. Or maybe I misread something, somewhere.

My primary gaming monitor has his 'beat', barely. They're almost exactly the same, but mine's 56", instead of 52". Everything else has my shit stomped, especially aesthetically.

I don't have those nice cabinets [my shit is in giant per-system stacks on my mantle]. His sound setup is almost definitely superior [mine is wack]. I don't have a japanese wii, or a chrome60. I don't have all of the fancy customized/personalized accessories, my seating is much uglier, etc, etc. He even has one more dslite on display than I do [I have a pink one though, so I win] >_<

It's the display quality that just completely dominates my face. Makes me want to buy a fucking garage and hollow that bitch out, too.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL, my setup evolves every 6 months.  Plus, those pics are a year old I think.  xD

BEHOLD, SEPT 2008 EDITION!!!


*Spoiler*: _Side profile_ 








*Spoiler*: _Updated Cabinets_ 













*Spoiler*: _Lights on, Lights off_ 









This isn't including my 24" Widescreen Sony GDM-FW900 CRT monitor setup.  Gonna spice that up later on. >=D



> My collection is actually larger, but from what I understand, he has a lot in 'storage'. That's just his display. Or maybe I misread something, somewhere.



You're right.  None of this includes my legacy stuff and other titles which are all over the place in storage.  There's still tons of stuff I plan on doing, such as hanging cabinets for the controllers and my portables.  It's all a never ending process. xD

Thanks y'all for boosting my ego.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 4, 2008)

Love the new side cabinets with the lights at the top.  Ikea?


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 4, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> Love the new side cabinets with the lights at the top.  Ikea?



Those are actually speakers. There are just lamps behind them.


omg I see my beanie. I should go pick it up later.


----------



## Akira (Sep 4, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, my setup evolves every 6 months.  Plus, those pics are a year old I think.  xD
> 
> BEHOLD, SEPT 2008 EDITION!!!
> 
> ...



Hah, you're the only person I know with a Wii as well as another console who has the most games for Wii.

Speaking of Wii's why did you buy ANOTHER one? I thought you had one NTSC Wii and another JP one?

Oh and naturally, I'm jealous as hell


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 4, 2008)

fuck...i feel like kickin myself in the ass for selling off so much of my old shit....I could have made a cool setup at some point fuck...the mind of a pirate.


----------



## Hi Im God (Sep 4, 2008)

Sony 1080p XBR4 5.1 temporary receiver until boxing day, 2 JMlab towers the rest are Paradigm bookshelves.



Not going 7.1 until I do some hefty renovations.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 4, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, my setup evolves every 6 months.  Plus, those pics are a year old I think.  xD
> 
> BEHOLD, SEPT 2008 EDITION!!!
> 
> ...



This my motivation for getting my own place one day.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm just so exited over my new LCD, here's the iphone pic.

will update with better pics.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 13, 2008)

Kick ass TV Kamisama.

I rearranged my room after...someone cleaned it for me >.>

I can't wait for November 20th.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 13, 2008)

^ you got a 360 and didn't tell about it O.o?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 13, 2008)

Lol, likewise. You never mentioned a 360 at all, Cham. Just your PS3 and Wii.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 14, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> ^ you got a 360 and didn't tell about it O.o?





The Drunken Monkey said:


> Lol, likewise. You never mentioned a 360 at all, Cham. Just your PS3 and Wii.



Sorry guys.  I got it a few weeks ago.  I haven't tried to get it online yet however.  I've been so frustrated trying to get my ps3 online that I haven't focused on anything else yet >.<


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 1, 2008)

Got my new LCD on the wall... (heart stopping exp btw)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 1, 2008)

Chams room with all the chorono stuff really touched my heart .




Mine would be like that or full of tokiha Mai. But if I have Mai all over my room my girlfriend might think bad of me


----------



## Ziko (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah, I LOVE all the Chrono stuff cham! Please take pictures of it!


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 6, 2009)

new monitor, keyboard and HDD's : D


*Spoiler*: __ 




Shot at 2009-01-05


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2009)

I HAVE THOSE SAME SPEAKERS! they are amazing! Especially in DTS -92/94 .



But the wow ness ruined it all  



jk


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 6, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I HAVE THOSE SAME SPEAKERS! they are amazing! Especially in DTS -92/94 .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, great speakers.  I got a 8 buck adapter to use on my tv.  of course it is just stereo, but it is better than nothing for games : ]

What do you have against wow?


----------



## Id (May 13, 2009)

*
My Gaming Set up.
*
Screen: 28 Inch Hannspree PC Monitor (via HDMI)
Sound : Logitech Z 5500 PC Speakers (via TOSLINK)
​

Future set up: replacing my small HP montior for the Hanspree. And buy a Vizio 37 inch screen for the NES, PS3, PS2, Game Cube, and Turbo Duo. Oh and a click bed (simplified sofa/bed). 

Fuck Yea!


----------



## Big Boss (May 13, 2009)

You guys all have those wicked speakers. I need to get $400 some how...


----------



## Donkey Show (May 14, 2009)

Eh, setup in the dark.



I'll do the secondary setup when I get back home from work.


----------



## qks (May 19, 2009)

my humble lil setup


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2009)

Personal setup:







Will show more later.


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 4, 2009)

I 'ont think no ones setup is betta than Show's 
I decided to post mine at long last. the inspiration comes from my new
Sasuke skin.....(sasuke is currently bad ass beyond imagination on the anime)thats y i chose him......initially i wanted a One Piece theme, but its so hard to find a "good" wallpaper with the entire crew   .....


​


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 4, 2009)

a few more.....


----------



## Jotun (Aug 4, 2009)

I got that same monitor Mecha, sexy shit. Got the cord and speakers to use em with my 360 too.


----------



## Eki (Aug 5, 2009)

My set up is nothing like your guys


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 5, 2009)

Dust your shit, yo.


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 5, 2009)

^ ay man, dont feel down, took me years to get where i am, and im still not satisfied.
alot of ppl dont even have a flat panel yet


----------



## Kami-Sama (Aug 27, 2009)

More organized setup:


----------



## Ram (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice setup Kami-Sama, like the way you've hidden the wires.
And you're on the way to build up quite the Blu-Ray collection. Keep it up.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 29, 2009)

Kami-Sama said:


> More organized setup:


Wow.  That's a really good setup, Kami-sama!  Everything is organized and decked out.  It's the tops.


----------



## Felix (Aug 31, 2009)

Kami-Sama said:


> More organized setup:



This setup deserves my vote


----------



## Shadow (Sep 1, 2009)

Kami-Sama said:


> More organized setup:



Nice setup the two seats look comfy as hell.....although that clipboard stands out as being superbly weird.  Nevertheless awesome setup and nice blu ray collection


----------



## Herekic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm totally going to steal your TV kami-sama


----------



## Splintered (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm here to affirm that Kami-Sama's set up is indeed, awesome, and I have plans to steal his television in the near future.

Now if only you got a ps3...


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 5, 2009)

I've have the same TV, I'll post my gaming setup once I get a PS3 back on to it.


----------



## ZenGamr (Sep 12, 2009)

Here's my setup: 

Desktop Setup: 


*Spoiler*: __ 




24 Inch Dell Monitor
Dell XPS 630
Logitech G11 Keyboard
Razor Diamondback Mouse
Logitech Z 523 Speakers
Apple 15'' Macbook Pro





TV and Gaming Consoles: 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Samsung Series 8 46'' HDTV
PS3
XBOX 360 (it's friend's)





I seem to have the same TV as yours Kami-sama!
@Mecha and Jotun: The monitor is awesome, isn't it?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2009)

I lack style and have no idea how to arrange things, but here's my setup nonetheless.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 13, 2009)

Ike said:


> Here's my setup:
> 
> Desktop Setup:
> 
> ...


Great set up you have there, one of the more nice and tidy rooms.


----------



## ZenGamr (Sep 14, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Great set up you have there, one of the more nice and tidy rooms.



Thanks! I like to keep things organized ^^.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 14, 2009)

The monitor is amazing, I agree. I just wish I had gotten the 30".


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 14, 2009)

Ooh, just spotted the mini-fridge, I always want to buy a mini-fridge when I go to Costco but I always change my mind for whatever reason. What do you keep in there?


----------



## Snickers (Sep 19, 2009)

Kami-Sama said:


> More organized setup:



Wow I'm not really a gamer but this looks really impressive.

Good stuff.


----------



## ZenGamr (Sep 20, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Ooh, just spotted the mini-fridge, I always want to buy a mini-fridge when I go to Costco but I always change my mind for whatever reason. What do you keep in there?



Mostly drinks (Vitamin Water, Coke, Red Bull). Occasionally I put yogurt in there if I have any, in case I get hungry ^^. Feels much better to just grab your cold drink right there and continue gaming!


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 20, 2009)

Ill take a pic eventually. Ive got an entertainment center/desk type thing in my room. the first shelve/table top/w/e has my 17 LCD TV. The table/shelves on the side have my games and some random shit. then the main part is where the 360 and modem sit.


----------



## destinator (Oct 14, 2009)

Depending on the game I either play on the 40" LCD or one of the 24" LCDs.


----------



## IkariBattousai (Nov 7, 2009)

Console Setup: 
PC Setup: 
Games and Movies Collection: 

Console Setup:
Samsung LN52A650 52-Inch 1080p 120Hz LCD HDTV
7.1 Channel Surround Sound with Onkyo Receiver and Polk Audio Speakers
PS3 and XBox 360

PC Setup:
ASUS VH222H 21.5" Monitor
Intel Core i7 Extreme Edition 965 Nehalem 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor
CORSAIR DOMINATOR 12GB (6 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
2x GeForce GTX 280 1GB 512-bit GDDR3  Running SLI
128 GB Corsair P128 SSD
1TB Storage Drive
64 Bit Windows 7
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer
Logitech X-540 5.1 Speakers


----------

